# ..:: Auflösung ändern ::.. 72 auf 300 dpi aber wie



## flashboom (10. September 2001)

hi leutz,

hab nen prob...ich hab nen layout gemacht aber leider in der Auflösung 72 dpi und nun soll der kram in den druck und ich bekomm zu hören das ich 300 dpi brauch??? naja warum hab ich verstanden...so nun hab ich ne neue seite geöffent mit 300 dpi und hab meine alte grafik reinkopiert...aber sch***** ist...das teil is nur noch so gross wie ne briefmarke und ich kann es nicht skalieren --> ersten verschwimmt alles und ich bekomm es auch net auf die komplette größe...???? weiss jemand ne möglichkeit das hinzubekommen ohne alles neu zu machen??? 
thx im voraus

flashboom


----------



## Freaky (10. September 2001)

*ohh*

hi

es gibt ein programm namens " S-Spline " das bilder beliebig vergrößern kann. dieses programm erzielt bessere ergebnisse als photoshop (laut irgendeinem test). aber ein qualitätsverlust ist nicht aus zu schließen.
kannst dir aber ein DEMO saugen. solltest aber das programm freischalten weil du sonst überall wasserzeichen auf deinen flyer/broschüre hast


----------



## L-Boogie (11. September 2001)

Jau...
300dpi is so das unterste was in den Druck gehen sollte.Sonst brechen die Drucker wieder in Tränen aus. 

Wenn du nachträglich von 72 dpi auf 300 oder mehr hochschraubst, werden alle Pixelelemente interpoliert. Schriften und Vektoren bleiben davon unberührt. Den dadurch entstandenen Weichzeichner kannst du eigentlich nicht mehr wegbekommen ohne das Bild qualitativ noch schlechter zu machen. Unscharf Maskieren hilf da eigentlich auch schon nicht mehr. In der Regel sagt man, dass Pixelbilder um 5 % größer skaliert werden können ohne das es gleich unangenehm im Druck auffallen würde.

Drucksachen machst du am besten in Freehand oder Illustrator. Da kannste Skalieren bis der Arzt kommt. Außer importierte Pixelbilder. Da muß von Anfang an die Dpi-Zahl stimmen. Nachträglich was ändern kannste knicken. 

Jens


----------



## flashboom (11. September 2001)

*thx...*

@Freaky...thx aber mit dem tool kann ich nichts anfangen...

@L-Boogie...auch dir dank...ich hab mit sonem sch**** schon gerechnet...aber jetzt weiss ich ja bescheid...naja beiss ich mal in den sauren apfel und bastel alles neu...das passiert mir aber nur einmal...

gruss flash


----------

